

PHP engineer for a small fast moving technology startup - krav
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/eng/1731529063.html

======
krav
I'm the lucky "business" guy who works with this team. All of us have built
real companies in the Valley. You don't have to have their level of
experience, as long as you're sharp and motivated. Couple things about us:

\- Our investors are by invite-only. \- You won't read about us on TechCrunch.
We prefer to work quietly at our desks on products that directly make money
(and evolve the web at the same time, interesting byproduct). \- Working with
this team will open lots of doors to you in Silicon Valley.

~~~
lzimm
can I be lean about this and apply directly through you? by doing this and
just replying to your message? ie: not wasting time writing an actual email?

my portfolio is up at <http://www.lzimm.com>, I have a resume, too, I can send
that if you want.

~~~
iamdave
That is probably one of the most original portfolio designs I've ever seen.
Nice

~~~
lzimm
thxyousir :)

